# isabel marant,isabel marant boots



## pet8z17myo (Apr 18, 2012)

What Fast Fashion Doing To the Environment?
Globalization has made it possible to produce clothing at increasingly lower prices, prices so low that many consumers consider this clothing to be disposable. Some call it “fast fashion,” the clothing equivalent of fast food.
What brand due to fast fashion: H&M, Jack&Jones, Only, Vero Moda, MIX-BOX, In short time of one year, those fast fashion brand go to popular in china.
The black-and-white striped frock from Ham’s fall collection is definitely a stunner, but its price might come as a shock: $4.95. That means it costs less than a Grande Caramel Frappuccino at Starbucks and it’s cheaper than a six-piece Chicken Manages Value Meal at McDonalds. isabel marant You could take that money to your local drugstore and still come up short on a $5.99 tube of Wet N’ Wild Shade Adjusting Foundation. At a time when the apparel industry is getting pummeled by ever-slimmer profit margins, the fast-fashion retailer’s move to lower its prices even further (think $20 trench coats) is stupefying. What will access to cheap, disposable clothing mean for the environment, however? 
Fast fashion leaves a pollution footprint, with each step of the clothing life cycle generating potential environmental and occupational hazards. For example, polyester, the most widely used manufactured fiber, is made from petroleum. With the rise in production in the fashion industry, demand for man-made fibers, especially polyester, has nearly doubled in the last 15 years, according to figures from the Technical Textile Markets. The manufacture of polyester and other synthetic fabrics is an energy-intensive process requiring large amounts of crude oil and releasing emissions including volatile organic compounds, particulate matter, and acid gases such as hydrogen chloride, all of which can cause or aggravate respiratory disease. Volatile monomers, solvents, and other by-products of polyester production are emitted in the wastewater from polyester manufacturing plants. The EPA, under the Resource Conservation and Recovery Act, considers many textile manufacturing facilities to be hazardous waste generators.
Fast Fashion compare to slow fashion, Key different point: Classic, lasting, unique, environmental protection, and nostalgia; then, quality not equal to quantity. While it is important to understand what Slow Fashion IS and is NOT is some sort of familiar term or phrase it isn’t enough to capture the essence of the movement. Slow Fashion embraces the idea of personal expression through your clothing and shoes. It goes beyond the effort to look chic and extends into the realm of creative expression at an artistic level. Isabel marant is a franc designer. Many Hollywood’s star wears isabel marant boots in street t picture. By learning more about where our clothing comes from, what it takes to make and how far it travels to market, we can see the larger picture of a garment’s true lifecycle and environmental impact. We also can learn more about the types of materials used, how to care for our garments properly and more. Learning about the world around us is the first step to understanding our connection to what we buy and the impact our responsibility to act.
http://monamour.gr/index.php?p=blogs/viewstory/538300


----------

